# StudioFix Ingredients???



## mekaboo (Dec 1, 2006)

Can someone post them for me please?  Thanks so much


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 3, 2006)

You'll need to specify fluid or powder


----------



## lara (Dec 3, 2006)

MAC Product Ingredient List, Foundations - http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47655

Please take the time to do a search in the future.


----------

